# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Nog niet ongesteld?

## Girl04

Hoi,

Sinds maandag ben ik al niet lekker.
Ik had koorts, koude rillingen, hoofdpijn etc.
Ik ben gisteren naar de dokter gegaan en het blijkt dat ik een nierbekontsteking heb.
Ik zit nu met een probleem, dat ik zondag mijn laatste pil heb gepakt.
Ik had al ongesteld moeten zijn maar het enige, wat er tot nu toe zo nu en dan uit is gekomen is bruine afscheiding.
Zou dit door de ontsteking kunnen komen of zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn?
Ik heb al 3 jaar een relatie met mijn vriend.
Ik slik de pil wel maar wij vrijen al tijden niet meer veilig.

Zou iemand mij hier antwoord op kunnen geven?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Girl04,

Slik je de pil regelmatig? Of vergeet je hem vaak? Wanneer je namelijk je pil slikt zoals je hoort te doen is een kans op zwangerschap klein. Je geeft wel een bruine afscheiding gehad te hebben, dat leidt vaak wel naar een menstruatie, is je menstruatie inmiddels al gekomen of nog steeds niet? Ook als je last hebt van stress kan je menstruatie uitblijven. Mocht je het nou echt niet vertrouwen kun je voor je eigen gevoel altijd even een test halen bij de apotheek. Zo heb je meteen alle duidelijkheid.

Sterkte met de nierbekontsteking!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Girl04

Ik heb alleen de bruine afscheiding gehad en voor de rest niets.
Ik ben de pil wel eens vergeten maar moet zeggen, dat ik tot nu toe nog geen symptomen heb, die er toe lijden dat ik zwanger ben.
Zou het te maken kunnen hebben met de nierbek ontsteking, die ik vorige week heb gehad of wordt het echt tijd om een test te doen?
Ik heb vorige week zondag mijn laatste pil ongeveer genomen dus zou anders mijn menstruatie al moeten hebben gehad.
Is de afscheiding niet de vorm van mijn menstruatie geweest?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Girl04,

Er is helaas niet veel bekend over menstruatie en nierbekonsteking, dus ik kan je niet met zekerheid vertellen of het hier aan ligt ja/nee. Bruine afscheiding staat vaak wel voor een soort van menstruatie, meestal krijgen vrouwen dit direct voor of direct na hun menstuatie. Wanneer je enkel bruine afscheiding gehad hebt is dit dus geen gehele menstruatie geweest. Je kunt iig wel al een zwangerschapstest doen, ik zou het gewoon doen voor de zekerheid. Je bent meteen van al je onzekerheden qua zwangerschap af als je een test gedaan hebt. En vaak wordt je daar een stuk rustiger van, het kan best zo zijn dat omdat je je er nu zoveel zorgen over maakt dat het juist daarom uitblijft.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

